# IGF-1 LR3 what am i doing wrong



## flexxthese (Mar 31, 2017)

i literally pinned myself 6 times this morning and got ONE single successful dose of igf. thankfully my frustrations were well used for today's first workout. 

now, i've never used igf before, figured i'd dabble. i have 27g slin pins, and no matter what i do, that shit won't come out. I tried backfilling with BW first, then igf, then water....nope. Tried igf first then water. nope. tried rolling the syringe for a minute or so and mixing it somewhat, nope. every single time the water comes out, igf stays in. i feel like maybe it's the gauge, but would bumping up to a 25g be THAT much of a difference?


----------

